# The most annoying thing in your life!



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 19, 2009)

Post your most annoying thing in your life here!

i.e.

my little brother
can't find youtube videos that i watched yesterday
had a PB but didn't time it
did great at home but messed up big time at competition


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 19, 2009)

My imitating friend... 
He stole the whole cubing thing from our small group of cubers at our school...
Lol, now he's going on like "I'M, LIKE, SO MUCH BETTER THAN U!" and all that junk. He doesn't have the slightest idea on how to solve a cube... lol.
Though he doesn't seem to realize he could have just hung around with us and we would have taken him in. lol. 

-CitricAcid

P.S. The guys's youtube channel is here: http://www.youtube.com/user/megacubefreak


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 19, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> My imitating friend...
> He stole the whole cubing thing from our small group of cubers at our school...
> Lol, now he's going on like "I'M, LIKE, SO MUCH BETTER THAN U!" and all that junk. He doesn't have the slightest idea on how to solve a cube... lol.
> Though he doesn't seem to realize he could have just hung around with us and we would have taken him in. lol.
> ...



haha he has 32 videos and 1 subscriber.


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 19, 2009)

And annoying things if we are talking about cubing
I need a better 2x2
I hate all my 3x3's and I have 5
I'm terrible at edge pairing on 4x4's
Im not sub 15 on 3x3
Im not consistently sub 5 on 2x2.
I try to make good videos but have no subscribers :/

Non cubing
I had 1 A in a class im repeating 2 b's in 2 seperate chorus classes (ones extra or something) and i have 4 C's besides that
I didnt make any varsity sports as a freshman : ( only jv. 
thats pretty much it.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 19, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> My imitating friend...
> He stole the whole cubing thing from our small group of cubers at our school...
> Lol, now he's going on like "I'M, LIKE, SO MUCH BETTER THAN U!" and all that junk. He doesn't have the slightest idea on how to solve a cube... lol.
> Though he doesn't seem to realize he could have just hung around with us and we would have taken him in. lol.
> ...



My comment on his 'big collection' in which he claimed he was popular on youtube.
"I was linked to this channel by someone who said you were a noob.
I was curious so I checked the video out, and from I can see he was right.
However I do love it when people prove me wrong, care to make a solve video of some sort? "

Let's see how he responds.

As for annoying things of my own, I'm not annoyed by much, maybe people who will not give second chances to anyone, people who troll pointlessly, I don't mind trolls who have decent arguments, but things like "ur gay" are just dumb.
Also the most annoying thing to me is myself. I want to change, but I can't. Meaning there are traits and habits I have that I want to change, but its hard considering I always find 'something else' to do.

anyway, that's me. Oh, and jocks are annoying.


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 19, 2009)

WOO JOCKS RULE!!!


----------



## LNZ (Dec 19, 2009)

I have a lot but number #1 by a long way is that I've never held a driver's licence ever. I am nearly 40 years old now.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 19, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > My imitating friend...
> ...



Gosh, Chris, I love the new you! 
You have become a very very respectable person, I think.
(Even though I'm not one to say that, because I'm new, but, hey, at least it was a GOOD comment! )

He will probably respond to that rather angry. lol
Did you see his vid where he challenged you, pi, and camcuber to the checkerboard patters. I ROFLED when I saw that.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 19, 2009)

Inconsistent 3x3 times by far. Ranging from 13-23 on average.
Sometimes, I'll get a 26, then turn around and get a 10. It bothers me so much.
Also, being unable to do magic in sub 1.5.


----------



## Edward (Dec 19, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> Also the most annoying thing to me is myself. I want to change, but I can't. Meaning there are traits and habits I have that I want to change, but its hard considering I always find 'something else' to do.



Stole meh words before I posted them.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 19, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> Inconsistent 3x3 times by far. Ranging from 13-23 on average.
> Sometimes, I'll get a 26, then turn around and get a 10. It bothers me so much.
> Also, being unable to do magic in sub 1.5.



Gosh, that sucks. Same thing happens with me, only in different time areas.

Sometimes, I'll get a 45, Then I'll turn around and get a 28... so, yeah. 
It just gets on your nerves so, much, am I right?


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 19, 2009)

tkcube1 said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > My imitating friend...
> ...



Make that 2 subscribers.


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 19, 2009)

My "freind" that bags me out for every thing I like:
You devote your entire life to a bit of plastic.
You suck Pikachus balls.
You sucks Sonic's balls.
You are a reatard and you use Macintosh's because you think that they're better.

And then theres his right hand man who just says what the first guy said.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Dec 19, 2009)

Thomas09 said:


> My "freind" that bags me out for every thing I like:
> You devote your entire life to a bit of plastic.
> You suck Pikachus balls.
> You sucks Sonic's balls.
> ...



Kick his ass. (I'm serious)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 19, 2009)

Thomas09 said:


> My "friend" that bags me out for every thing I like:
> You devote your entire life to a bit of plastic.
> You suck Pikachus balls.
> You sucks Sonic's balls.
> ...



Yeah, like today at lunch, some kid tried to pass me. I'm not a pacifist but I don't really _enjoy_ fighting. I pushed him out of the way, and he pushed back. So I didn't really do anything about it. One of my friends told me, "You just stand there and take it." So I stood up for myself and pushed him into the wall (he banged his head really hard, it was funny. ) I don't like hurting people but standing up for yourself and others feels good. I don't really get picked on however so I don't really experience that much.

Anyway, on-topic.
Kids who think they are tough and try to fight everyone bug me so much, when they couldn't kill a fly. But whatever.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 19, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> My imitating friend...
> He stole the whole cubing thing from our small group of cubers at our school...
> Lol, now he's going on like "I'M, LIKE, SO MUCH BETTER THAN U!" and all that junk. He doesn't have the slightest idea on how to solve a cube... lol.
> Though he doesn't seem to realize he could have just hung around with us and we would have taken him in. lol.
> ...



I couldn't help it... I was going to call it out on his puzzle collection video but I found out chris (monkeydude1313) did it already =p I supported his request for an actual solve.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Dec 19, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> Anyway, on-topic.
> Kids who think they are tough and try to fight everyone bug me so much, when they couldn't kill a fly. But whatever.



OMG. Same here!


When they randomly say, "you wanna go?" I'm like, "anytime, son."
But there are teachers...and I've already gotten in way too much trouble this year.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 19, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > My imitating friend...
> ...



Arg. That kid really pisses me off... I felt kinda bad insulting a 6 year old, but that haircut, horrible blurry camera and random cube references that he obviously knows nothing about just grated on my nerves so much.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 19, 2009)

Caedus said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > CitricAcid said:
> ...



I tried not to be insulting and be civil enough to the guy, but I'm really doubting that he actually knows how to solve a cube. If the guy actually can solve one though below say... 3 minutes, I'll shut up because then I'd know that he's not a _complete_ phony


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 19, 2009)

Thomas09 said:


> My "freind" that bags me out for every thing I like:
> You devote your entire life to a bit of plastic.
> You suck Pikachus balls.
> You sucks Sonic's balls.
> ...



I have a friend who is Windows Pro like that. It gets annoying, because he refuses to acknowledge that Window's are better for programming, but for things like cubing and forums and stuff like HW, Macs are a million times better because they don't crash every 32 seconds.

On Topic:

All my friends get at least 3 times as many LL skips as me.

When I get an LL skip, it's always untimed.

I almost got sub 10 but I popped.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Dec 19, 2009)

when people at school say that i am obsessed with cubes and that i have no life. that really pisses me off. i used to just take it and not say anything, then i started shoving them into the wall, then i started punching them. but seriously just **** off. why do they even take the time telling me that?¿?¿?
also, i hate it when my cube pops.
i also hate that i SUCK PIKACHUS BALLS with girls. most of the time.
i hate that i used to be sub20, now im like in the 20s or 30s.
i hate how alot of popular cubers r falling behind.
i hate how i am losing contact with alot of people and i cant hav a facebook.
i think there is about 100 more, but ill stop here. 

lets start a "best things that have happened to you" thread. it wont be as depressing


----------



## Caedus (Dec 19, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> Caedus said:
> 
> 
> > aznmortalx said:
> ...


Yeah, I wouldn't usually have been so harsh, but my biggest pet peeve is posers and fakers, especially when it's that blatantly obvious that they have no clue what they're talking about. If he proves me wrong and posts a solve video, I'll go back and delete my comment, but I seriously doubt that will happen.


----------



## Cuber3 (Dec 19, 2009)

Lack of puzzle buying money!

And my V-Cube 7 popped when I was about to get a sub-10 minute solve.


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 19, 2009)

screwed up 3 out of 5 solves in Rubik's Magic officials.
can't go for official competitions overseas.
Playing a Snow white magic. (but I've improved very much with it =)


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 19, 2009)

My dad. I do believe he has serious mental issues, even though he acts like he's the smartest man on earth. I've never met such a hypocritical person in my life. -_-


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 19, 2009)

This thread. Someone had to say it


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 19, 2009)

Caedus said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > Caedus said:
> ...


No, he has no idea how to solve one. 
HE CLAIMS HE CAN...
BUT he has to have one of those annoying "You Can Do The Cube!" 
instructions in front of his face.

If you scroll down, there is this vid about Jig-A-Loo on a C4Y DIY,
that cube he is using there is some cheap 2.00$ "DIY" off of eBay.

Yes, he gets on everyone's nerves.
Yes, he's a faker.


----------



## (R) (Dec 19, 2009)

Im annoyed that I tried to go to KY yesterday, turned around 30 min into the trip, went back to be snowed in at WV and had to turn back, I was up for over 24 Hrs, Driving... sigh...


----------



## Logan (Dec 19, 2009)

(R) said:


> Im annoyed that I tried to go to KY yesterday, turned around 30 min into the trip, went back to be snowed in at WV and had to turn back, I was up for over 24 Hrs, Driving... sigh...



That sucks enough to go here. I feel bad for you.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 19, 2009)

Bourgeois idiots prattling about what bugs them while avoidable wars and disease kill and maim thousands of children.


----------



## Escher (Dec 19, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Bourgeois idiots prattling about what bugs them while avoidable wars and disease kill and maim thousands of children.



+1


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 19, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Bourgeois idiots prattling about what bugs them while avoidable wars and disease kill and maim thousands of children.



Okay.


----------



## Escher (Dec 19, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> msemtd said:
> 
> 
> > Bourgeois idiots prattling about what bugs them while avoidable wars and disease kill and maim thousands of children.
> ...



Uhh, wtf are you doing?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 19, 2009)

Escher said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > msemtd said:
> ...



I don't know. I agree, but he shouldn't be going around saying things like that. I doubt he's truly doing much about the issues that he thinks everyone should be focusing on 24/7. :/


----------



## Escher (Dec 19, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> I don't know.


Clearly not. I can't believe you did that.



nlCuber22 said:


> I agree, but he shouldn't be going around saying things like that.



Um, why not? 



nlCuber22 said:


> I doubt he's truly doing much about the issues that he thinks everyone should be focusing on 24/7. :/



Michael is one of the nicest people I know and I have no doubt that he actively contributes to 'good causes', nor do I doubt that he is very politically active.
'Focusing on them 24/7' might be the wrong phrase, but for any positive change to be brought about a serious rethink of values needs to go first.
[/Marxist rant]


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 19, 2009)

Escher said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt he's truly doing much about the issues that he thinks everyone should be focusing on 24/7. :/
> ...



Alright. I agree with you because I know nothing about this guy, I shouldn't have said anything in the first place.


----------



## TioMario (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 19, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> My imitating friend...
> He stole the whole cubing thing from our small group of cubers at our school...
> Lol, now he's going on like "I'M, LIKE, SO MUCH BETTER THAN U!" and all that junk. He doesn't have the slightest idea on how to solve a cube... lol.
> Though he doesn't seem to realize he could have just hung around with us and we would have taken him in. lol.
> ...



Omg I laughed so hard at this kid talking about computer hacking and stuff! 

Uhm, the most annoying thing in my life....classism in high school! I think there was something else, but I hate that one a lot.


----------



## (X) (Dec 19, 2009)

My ghost hand being broken...


----------



## Logan (Dec 19, 2009)

iasimp1997 said:


> when people at school say that i am obsessed with cubes and that i have no life. that really pisses me off. i used to just take it and not say anything, then i started shoving them into the wall, then i started punching them. but seriously just **** off. why do they even take the time telling me that?¿?¿?
> also, i hate it when my cube pops.
> i also hate that i SUCK *PIKACHU*S BALLS with *girls*. most of the time.
> i hate that i used to be sub20, now im like in the 20s or 30s.
> ...



There's your problem. You can have one but not the other. In other words: You can't catch 'em all!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 20, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Bourgeois idiots prattling about what bugs them while avoidable wars and disease kill and maim thousands of children.



Oh jeez... sorry people - I shouldn't use forums after alcohol and anarcho-syndicalist literature 

I presided over my daughter's 13th birthday celebrations yesterday and encountered a lifetimes' worth of First World youth... erm... points of view. 

Sorry again.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 21, 2009)

May I add something?
I AM NOT RSAMify!
That is my noobish brothers channel. 
Please don't flame me for being a noob!


----------

